# Whats to old



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

As I search the net looking for Case tractors I run across Case steamers, cross motors to the standard and row crop tractors. I think how nice it would be to have a steamer or cross motor. Then I think how hard it would be transport them. 

Another great invention to the tractor was the electric starter. No more hand cranking, what an invention. All my tractors have electric starters. How old is your old case tracor. Let us know if it's a had start or electric or maybe something else. Don't be bashfull.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Since no one seems to have any old Case tractors lets here what you have that you consider old. Sorry spouse's are excluded from this, but anything else is a go.
caseman-d


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I have a 2000 model 4100 John Deere. and a idk what year farmall H and a idk what year case and allis G all elec start


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *I have a 2000 model 4100 John Deere. and a idk what year farmall H and a idk what year case and allis G all elec start *


Welcome farmallmaniac,
Well the Allis G was made from 1948-1955 so to me thats my type of tractor. I never was much for one cranking them by hand. A crank is nice when you happen to kill it and have a low battery. I haven't figured out how them oldtimers cranked them Case D's as they seem dang low to me. What model of case do you have? Can you post a picture of it. Well thanks for the post.
caseman-d


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Since no one seems to have any old Case tractors lets here what you have that you consider old. Sorry spouse's are excluded from this, but anything else is a go.
> caseman-d *


l had a Case 350 with loader bit she is got now


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *l had a Case 350 with loader bit she is got now  *


Well I hope you got something better to replace her with 
caseman-d


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

my oldest case is a 29 l haven't had it running yet but it turns over


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *my oldest case is a 29 l haven't had it running yet but it turns over *


Bear,
Do you know what model it is?????
casemna-d


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

model l i should have put some punctuation in there


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *model l i should have put some punctuation in there *


dah!, call me blondie, thought it said, I haven't.
caseman-d


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

blondie!


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

all my cases are electric strt got 2 39 allis Bs crankers lol thts oldest so far :homereat:


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

How about a 1948 Cat. My father-in-law used this for farm work until the 4 wheel drive tractors came out. I still use it occasionally for leveling or pushing.


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

is tht a d6b nice lookin old crawler :thumbsup:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*I know this is*

Too Old


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: I know this is*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *Too Old *


Dang that was scary  :lmao:  :nerd: :clown: :monkey: :chicken:


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Its a D6, don't know about the b part. How do you tell?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old_Nodaker _
> *How about a 1948 Cat. My father-in-law used this for farm work until the 4 wheel drive tractors came out. I still use it occasionally for leveling or pushing. *


When we were on the farm we had a old D8 2U cable dozer. It had a hand crank gas pony motor that was a real wrist breaker. It wasn't bad when we had the scraper on it, but with the dozer on it was tight trying to crank it. I for get what year it was but I know dad had built and repaired lots of dams while we were on the ranch. Man that thing could push the snow  .
caseman-d


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: I know this is*



> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Dang that was scary  :lmao:  :nerd: :clown: :monkey: :chicken:  *


Me too! Slippy, you gotta remember to smile for the camera. indian 
That was either the "jail house stare down look" or the "oh my gosh! that fart had lumps in it look"   :cowboy: :idea: :smiles: :clown: :furious: :lmao: :spinsmile :tractorsm

Anyway, great picture! I have been thinking about growing a beard but keep chicken out after a few days. The wife doesn't like it.


----------



## johan (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: I know this is*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *Too Old *


Yo Slipshod; How do you mean old????? The leaves are still green..........       

Johan


----------



## Matt (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *model l i should have put some punctuation in there *


Mind posting a pic? I have a Case L from about the same year, but I'm not sure exactly when. It was bought by my family third-hand (at least) and used for years to plant corn, but it doesn't run now... at least I don't think it does. I've gotten stories that range from "it broke down..." to "we all got too old to crank it anymore". If I had a little time, I'd check it out more closely. I do know that it was originally on steel wheels and that it was used by the county to break the humps in the centers of dirt roads.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

best pi c i could find its the closest one right behind the saw i can snap a couple better pics in a few weeks still can't see any of the tractors for snow


----------



## Matt (Mar 7, 2004)

From what I can tell, it looks about the same. Thanks.


----------



## johan (Jan 27, 2004)

*l*

I have some l (L) pics. Here's one ::beer:


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Heres another one.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

awesome pic there. Are you going to restore it? does it run? I'm guessing no since it looks like its just way out in the woods.
Ryan


----------



## Matt (Mar 7, 2004)

Yeah, that's a familiar-looking tractor  :tractorsm 

Only difference is, mine has filled rubber tires... or at least they used to be filled. They're flat and it looks like much of the CaCl has leeked onto the barn floor... Hopefully one day I'll have some time to get her back into shape.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Matt _
> *Yeah, that's a familiar-looking tractor  :tractorsm
> 
> Only difference is, mine has filled rubber tires... or at least they used to be filled. They're flat and it looks like much of the CaCl has leeked onto the barn floor... Hopefully one day I'll have some time to get her back into shape. *


Welcome aboard Matt. Glad to see you visiting the Case board. Is there any chance you could post a picture of yours for the rest of us to see. That chloride is great stuff if it don't leak, once you have a leak look out. A little hint some one told me about was to jack the wheel up and turn the valve stem to the top. You might also try airing up the tire and blocking it up might save the tire. Well it;s a beautiful day and I need to be going. Thanks again for visiting the Case board.
caseman-d


----------

